
UBER for skills - TassleemLabor
https://www.tassleem.com/
======
brudgers
I am not a lawyer.

I looked at the terms and conditions and it seems like Tassleem's terms and
conditions contain some informal language and could be construed to obligate
the company to unintended courses of action.

In terms of pitching the project, it might make sense to show some work
available on the platform and also to provide a glimpse of the freelancer
profiles with the goal of creating the impression that there is a liquid
marketplace. Right now, the site does not create a strong impression that
posting a project will result in a freelancer doing the work, nor does it
create the impression that creating a freelancer profile is likely to result
in finding relevant work.

Attracting freelancers and people with projects probably needs a high touch
'sales' process at this point. That probably means hard work to move the
company forward.

Coming up with a different title every time the site is posted to Hacker News
looks like work, but it doesn't move the Tassleem forward in the way 'sales'
would.

Good luck.

~~~
gus_massa
> _Coming up with a different title every time the site is posted to Hacker
> News looks like work, but it doesn 't move the Tassleem forward in the way
> 'sales' would._

I agree. Moreover, submitting the same site 5 times with different title is a
good method to get banned. If the OP wants to continue submitting the site, my
recommendation is to find something interesting and unique about the site and
write a blog post about it. It has to be something interesting.

Let's suppose you meet a technical friend that you haven't seen in a few
years, (after some beers and family updates) what would you tell about your
site?

~~~
TassleemLabor
Thank you

